# Quick training session



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With icy roads predicted for the next couple of days. Made the hour drive to do some training with Shine. 
She's doing good on holding point until the flush, on 2 out of 3 birds. The cold really did have her amped up, and she tried to blow off her recall more than once. So more ecollar reinforcement than normal.
Rotten in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine with my husband.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a pic from today.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

They're going to have to start breeding V's with longer necks.  (She is beautiful!)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really need to put a id plate on her ecollar.
That way I could remove her regular collar when in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> They're going to have to start breeding V's with longer necks.  (She is beautiful!)
> View attachment 103264


Some girls just need lots of jewelry.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugg
Check your equipment, recheck your equipment in the field.
I made a rookie mistake with Shine on Saturday. I've been reinforcing with the ecollar, her standing through the flush, and watching the birds fly away.
Well I did not recheck the collar setting.
So when I gave her a nick, for taking a step. It was a lot hotter correction, than I ever would have used on her. I could tell it hurt her feeling. A dog with lesser drive, would have probably shut down on me. Needless to say, I felt horrible for my mistake.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

you and i made a similar mistake then this weekend, interesting.
Had Bende on pheasant the first time yesterday, he was very happy about it. then i made him back a female GSP while she got another pheasant, Bende decided to dance around from excitement of the pheasant prospect and i corrected him, yelp. i dialed way back, he danced again (!), correction, yelp. he than backed nicely. when i took off the collar i saw that he lost the little buds covering the metal, so it must have felt much hotter on him, yuck yuck. i made sure this morning that i put on new buds in front of him, the last thing i want it that he starts disliking the collar. luckily he was happy when i put the collar on, knowing we go for our off leash run.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When we mess up, and they are on point. They are more likely to associate it with the bird, than the collar. On backing, some dogs will start to avoid being put in the situation. Hunt the opposite way, so they don't have to back. Worse case scenario ( on point or back), they shut down in the field. Stay close to you, and don't hunt.
It's a good thing we both have high drive bird dogs. 

Shines collar was on a 3, when I looked at it.
I run her on a 1, and have only went up to a 2 one time. She was chasing a jack rabbit a cross the field that day. I needed her to stop the chase, before she ran to the next field.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

even with high drive, i have learned it the hard way not to take it for granted. mistakes and learnings we make... good thing is that they are forgiving and appreciate love.


----------

